# Better Boy - August Tomato of the Month



## Gloria1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I am trying for the first time to grow tomatoes in a window box. The type are Better Boy Hybrid Tomatoes (Indeterminate). I have tomatoes but they are looking like cherry tomatoes and are starting to rippen. I thought they would grow larger. Is it the type of tomato I have or did I do something wrong that cause them to have stunt growth?


----------

